#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Instrumentation & Control >  >  >  Instrucalc

## Sabeur

Dear all,


I'm an instrument engineer searching about an INSTRUCALC version working on windows 7.
Another equivalant software may be helpful.
I will be very reconnaissant if any one cane share it.

Regards
SabeurSee More: Instrucalc

----------


## aseptman

me too

----------


## Sabeur

I get a solution consisting in running the application in the installation folder directly without any installation

----------


## essjayjoe

Currently the only free version (------ed version)  available on internet is Instrucalc 5.1 Plus. The download link to that is available in the forum if you search for Instrucalc. I have downloaded it and validated its calculation results against INTOOLS calculation module, Flowel 4, FirstVue, ValvSpeQ etc. 

I searched high and low in the internet for a free (----ed version) version of Instrucalc 7.1. It is not available. There are several forums who claim to provide it. But they are all out to swindle you as I have realized painfully.
I do not know if Instrucalc 5.1 Plus works in Windows 7. I am still sticking to Windows XP. Most of these software's are compatible with XP.

----------


## Ebby Onyekwe 'Reebok Jr'

pls sum one send me the instrucalc software to nellyebby@yahoo.com. i need it urgently thanks

----------


## gtpol57

Download v6.2 from **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
and **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Works in Vista 64bit

----------


## Ebby Onyekwe 'Reebok Jr'

Thanks but it's asking for a decryption password

----------


## gtpol57

Sorry I forgot it
Look at **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] post #1

----------


## josefreitas

many thanks

----------


## jituparekh

can anyone share Instrucalc 7.1 or 8.1 version? Thanks.........

----------


## samits

Hi , I need the software "instruCalc". I have checked links provided here on this page but its not working. Please help me out. Thank you.

----------

